# What is the best name for the color of my pup?



## thundercrab (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 12 weeks old chihuahua that I have considered a lavender merle. I was wondering if there was a more "mainstreme" name for his color to help promote advertisements for him online. Thanks :daisy:


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

i have 8 months old chihuahua breed with me and i considered lilac merle for him i wish if any one could suggest me any good name for him


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I would probably call him a blue merle. LOL Not what you were looking for but really looks blue...just with "softer" tan points. I don't think giving his color a fancy name will help "promote" him online. He is what he is.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

For me, he is a blue merle instead of a lavender. So that's what he should be advertised as. I anyways don't believe that "fancy colour names" will promote selling a pup especially if that's not even his colour .


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

How about the name" Haggard".As in Merle Haggard


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with blue merle. Lilac and lavender aren't real Chi coat color terms.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I anyways don't believe that "fancy colour names" will promote selling a pup especially if that's not even his colour .


I agree. I actually find it a turn off & will continue looking elsewhere. :daisy:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

sorry i looked at your post wrong


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My answer is blue merle.

Are you having trouble finding homes for your pups? If so, why do you think that is?


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

I would agree with blue merle as well.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a "blue merle" chihuahua. Merle isnt a color, its a marking. Just like a black mask. My girl is technically black and tan spotted on white, merle markings... But that's a mouth full. Also lavender is a dilution of brown, like blue is to black. The puppy doesn't seem to be chocolate. So I'd say blue merle. Oh and lavender sometimes refer to blue fawn.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> I agree with blue merle. Lilac and lavender aren't real Chi coat color terms.


Actually they are. As described in the post above lilac is a dilute of chocolate, just as blue is a dilute of black. I have always believed that lavender was the American term for lilac, but I could be wrong!
I would just advertise him as merle, personally.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope. No lavender nor lilac in the USA. Well, lots of people here call Chi colors all sorts of things but neither of those are recognized colors.

Here are US recognized colors: 
Chihuahua Page

Many people tell me they like my "blonde" girl. She is Cream. Also, we technically have no Tri colored designation here in the US but it has carried over from the KC. I was shocked when I went to register what I thought would simply be a Tri color. Not a classification. So, she is registered as black and tan with white markings.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is really interesting! In the UK we don't register Chis by colour, they can be any colour except merle. Lilac is bbdd, the dilution of chocolate. What would you call this colour? Nothing on that list seems to fit. Would a lilac Chi be ineligible for showing in the US? The other colour that confuses me on that list is chocolate blue. I wonder if this is what you call lilac? Blue is a dilution of black, genetically B*dd, so it is impossible to be both chocolate(bb) and blue....if you add chocolate (bb) to dd (dilution) you get lilac! So can someone explain what a chocolate blue is please? Sorry to high jack the thread, I am fascinated by genetics, it's a hobby of mine.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That is really interesting! In the UK we don't register Chis by colour, they can be any colour except merle. Lilac is bbdd, the dilution of chocolate. What would you call this colour? Nothing on that list seems to fit. Would a lilac Chi be ineligible for showing in the US? The other colour that confuses me on that list is chocolate blue. I wonder if this is what you call lilac? Blue is a dilution of black, genetically B*dd, so it is impossible to be both chocolate(bb) and blue....if you add chocolate (bb) to dd (dilution) you get lilac! So can someone explain what a chocolate blue is please? Sorry to high jack the thread, I am fascinated by genetics, it's a hobby of mine.


I am Too! Im going to college to major in biology. Chocolate blue is the registered name for UKs lilac. I think breeders use it as its easier to understand internationally. 
An akc registered chocolate blue.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Dominique! That is really helpful and makes perfect sense.
I breed and show rodents to satisfy my interest in genetics, mainly cavies, but I have hamsters too and have shown mice and rabbits in the past. The 'blue' dd gene has just been discovered in cavies, and I am so excited about the possibilities. My friends and I have imported four, (it was discovered in Denmark) currently the only four blues in the UK.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Actually they are. As described in the post above lilac is a dilute of chocolate, just as blue is a dilute of black. I have always believed that lavender was the American term for lilac, but I could be wrong!
> I would just advertise him as merle, personally.


Oh, interesting! I was not aware that the UK had different color terms from the AKC. There's no lilac or lavender in the AKC. I guess everything is just blue or chocolate. I wonder why they are different.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is just a language thing. It is worse with cavies! Americans have 'orange' which we call Pink eyed Golden, 'red' which is our dark eyed Golden, (an entirely different colour to our red,) and they have 'blue' tans which are what we call Slate tans, which is going to be fun now we actually have blue! As Churchill said we are 'two nations divided by a common language'


----------



## thundercrab (Oct 14, 2012)

His brother and sister which I have already sold are definitely blue merles. He doesn't have any chocolate in his line. I thought that his color might have been turn on by a modifier gene which made his coat lighter and look more lavender. If my genetics is completely off please correct me.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

He's definitely blue merle, because his nose is black. If he was lavender his nose would be brown. He just has less black marbling. I would advertise him on breeders.net and puppyfind.com, people might argue this but some of the top US breeders use these sites, even one of the top merle breeders. Maybe you'll have better luck. I wouldn't advertise him rare though because he really isn't. Good Luck! 

lavender merle, nose it brown and eyes are green from dilution not merling.









Edit| removed opinion, sorry hope that's what you mean.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SkyAtBlue said:


> He's definitely blue merle, because his nose is black. If he was lavender his nose would be brown. He just has less black marbling. He's very beautiful and his parents are too. Im not gonna lie, I love merles. I've been looking around for one that catches my eye. Your ad turned me off big time. It seemed like you were in it for the money before, the way you advertised him and it didn't seem like you knew much about chihuahuas. He's reasonable now. I would advertise him on breeders.net and puppyfind.com, people might argue this but some of the top US breeders use these sites, even one of the top merle breeders. Maybe you'll have better luck. I wouldn't advertise him rare though because he really isn't. Good Luck!
> 
> lavender merle, nose it brown and eyes are green from dilution not merling.


While we all have opinions, please keep your posts polite and friendly. Be respectful of others opinions even if you don’t agree - We will not tolerate spamming or flaming.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Nope. No lavender nor lilac in the USA. Well, lots of people here call Chi colors all sorts of things but neither of those are recognized colors.
> 
> Here are US recognized colors:
> Chihuahua Page
> ...


Wow thank you for the link! Quick question, I noticed on that page "Merle" is not listed at all that I saw. Is it not accepted?


----------

